# Your favorite music videos



## endoverend (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, post 'em here. The song doesn't have to be your favorite, it should be judged on how well the video relates to the lyrics and how well it was produced.

I gotta start with this video. So insane but it works perfectly with the insane drumming.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

Watch it please


----------



## Wellington2k (Aug 14, 2015)

I can't get over how awesome this video is:


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 14, 2015)

Stressed Out - twenty one pilots


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## puss2puss (Aug 14, 2015)

Serj Tankian - lie lie lie (singer from System of a down)



Serj Tankian - empty walls


Linkin Park - breaking the habit


Fresh prince of Belair


Tenacious D (Jack Black)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 14, 2015)

I like Flying Lotus' music videos because they are like no other
I've watched these several times and see something new every time.

Fav artist, fav videos


----------



## Clarky (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

how did i miss that RTJ video so sick


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Your_Mark

 


Unfortunately it seems to be gone from YouTube, and I can't find it in a good quality or without the subtitles


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2015)

retro...


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2015)

Flame said:


> *YEAH*


I've been searching all over for this video in gif format, with little success. 
I'm really surprised it was never released as a gif, it's ideal for it.


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2015)

Veho said:


> I've been searching all over for this video in gif format, with little success.
> I'm really surprised it was never released as a gif, it's ideal for it.











like that?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

My computer is dying from this thread so go make bortz view this.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 8, 2016)

Pain by Jimmy Eat World Most of it is methaphorical


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Stressed Out - twenty one pilots



2twentyonepilots4you
That's there most pop song. Get into another one xD


----------

